# Best way to restore rims and winter prep.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check out this video from our friend Larry at AMMO NYC of how to prep your wheels for winter. Also note the machine polishing of wheels, never thought of that before and what I would give to have that motorized car jack, there is one or two other spoilers in which I won't share, you'll just have to watch . So grab the popcorn and enjoy this useful video.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Watch this this morning, great video.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Watched it this morning too...I enjoyed it a lot but I think a fallout remover and tar remover would remove a lot of his so called "black stuff" before he hit it with clay and polish!

But thats just me...


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Enjoyed watching that, great video thank you S.B.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Great video
One exception in my opinion is that I treat the paint on my wheels like the paint on the body and is regularly polished and waxed


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Larry seemed a bit subdued in this video. Always enjoyable to watch but sometimes he seems to have too many processes


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

lowejackson said:


> Larry seemed a bit subdued in this video. Always enjoyable to watch but sometimes he seems to have too many processes


I think he was just not putting on his usual super happy "doing a video" persona.

I enjoyed it, but can't help feeling that a combination of a good wheel cleaner (eg Auto Glanz Alkalloy at eg 30%), then a proper fallout remover and a tar remover would have left him a lot less to do with the clay and probably meant he could leave out the polishing altogether (given that it was for cleaning more than actual paint "correction").


----------

